# New Seaway website



## mikea (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi guys
Just wanted to let you know the Seaway scores are available on a new site . This site is easier to navigate and to read.

www.seawaychallenge.yolasite.com

Scores from the Napanee shoot will be posted in the next couple of days. The old bravehost site will be shut down. Please pass the word.

Mike


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*excellent*

Mike need to get the trad guys in same class you have master trad male and trad master male creating 2 classes as wording is different same class though might want to correct it.. easier to read though nicely done.. thanks again for the special presentation.. bye for now PRINCE OF PROFANITY lol lol :angel:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks Mikey*

Looks good
Tink


----------



## mikea (Apr 29, 2005)

Love to take credit guys but I am just passing on the info. Kevin O. from the Picton club is the webmaster on the site. It's his hard work that keeps us informed.
Thanks Kevin :cheers:


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

nice job, would like to see a challenge in our area (WOODSTOCK, Ontario)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*wow an address*

what a concept grenville put in their address and postal code for us gps using folk, somebody is on the ball there kudos... not everybody lives in the neighbour hood and oaa maps ..... well leave a bit to be desired...


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Address*

I hope the rest of the clubs will follow by disclosing the proper addresses.
I’ve checked most of the websites of the rest of the clubs Longitude and Latitude does not work on map quest or Google maps.

10x


----------

